

Amazon's latest step towards drone deliveries - em70
http://www.faa.gov/news/updates/?newsid=82225

======
rubicon33
Pretty exciting news! I'd LOVE to be a developer who gets to work on that
project. It get's me all tingly and excited to think about what kind of
problems they get to solve on a daily basis.

I wonder how soon we can expect these deliveries?

~~~
em70
I think that the FAA will demand that Amazon runs the test program without
hiccups for a while before considering a more realistic test, such as one with
the drone outside of the pilot's line of sight, or a flight with bad weather
conditions. All in all, it will likely be at least three years before this is
rolled out to any actual customers.

